# ??? KERB FEELERS ???



## topheavychevy (Jun 6, 2003)

Hey, I saw on here a coupla weeks ago some dudes chatting about Kerb Feelers and saw pics of Kerb Feelers with 8Balls and Dice on the end of 'em. Where can I source items like this on the Internet ?

Any help is appreciated. I have spent enuff $$$ on my 18's, I don't wanna bang 'em up by hitting 'em on a kerb when I park.


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

ive seen em at pep boys


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

http://www.shrunkenheads.com/Products/Car_...urb_Feelers.htm 



Last edited by BuThatsaCHRYSLER at Jul 8 2003, 02:11 PM


----------



## topheavychevy (Jun 6, 2003)

Anyone know how these clamp on ?


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

how do they work?!


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Systamatik_@Jul 24 2003, 09:06 AM
> *how do they work?!*


 They scrub on the curb of a street to let you know that you're getting just a little too damn close. The scrub you hear after that one is the sound of chrome being scratched from your wheels.


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

Your joking RIGHT... :uh: Too ghetto for me... :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GAY


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GIVLIFE_@Jul 24 2003, 07:59 PM
> *Your joking RIGHT... :uh: Too ghetto for me... :uh:*


 No, that's what they're for. Back in the 60s-70s, the Caddys, Buicks, Chevys, etc just got too damn big to try to parallel park. You had no idea how far away from the curb you were. So someone came up with the idea of "curb feelers" that would scrub the curb to let you know that you were close enough. People originally only put them on the right side of the car, of course because you park on the right side of the street. It was the pimps that started putting them on both sides as more of a a customizing feature than utilitarian.

By the way, they also made electronic curb feelers that would sound a buzzer and flash a light in the car, to let you know they were touching the curb.


----------



## ace of spades (Nov 29, 2001)

You could probably modify the backup beepers out of the rear bumpers of new suv's into some stealth curb feelers. It's a beeping that gets faster as the wall or whatever gets closer to it.


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

i like those on bombs, but nothing really after that, but its your ride, not mine :cheesy:


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowlow76_@Jul 28 2003, 03:31 AM
> *i like those on bombs, but nothing really after that, but its your ride, not mine :cheesy:*


 They looked good on the Pimpmobiles too. The early '70s Caddys like the '72 and '73 Eldorados and CoupeDevilles.


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

they should make some that are hidden, and when you hit a button the come out, or go back in, i would rock them


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Jul 28 2003, 03:38 PM
> *they should make some that are hidden, and when you hit a button the come out, or go back in, i would rock them*


 Four small, cheap power antennas and you'll be set.


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS+Jul 28 2003, 03:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS @ Jul 28 2003, 03:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HiLow_@Jul 28 2003, 03:38 PM
> *they should make some that are hidden, and when you hit a button the come out, or go back in, i would rock them*


Four small, cheap power antennas and you'll be set.[/b][/quote]
lol, true and something to absorb impact


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GIVLIFE_@Jul 24 2003, 06:59 PM~914233
> *Your joking RIGHT...  :uh:  Too ghetto for me...  :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

:dunno: I thought these went away with platform shoes with goldfish in em :dunno:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------

